# One Year Later....



## DueSeptember

*Memorial weekend last year I was in the Hospital because my water Broke early a week later I Lost my Precious Baby girl Maya....How I MISS Her every single day that goes by...I will NEVER Forget Her Beautiful Smile and How I know she is Safe in Heaven with her Grandma and Uncle  Although some days are worse than others she will always be in my HEART and I know she is watching me...One day we will Reunite and I will again be HAPPY...R.I.P. my Baby Angel and all the other Baby Angels....I seek Peace and Love and a whole lot of RAINBOW BABIES!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know this is just Sooo painful to go through :cry::cry: I am here if you need to talk or for anything. You will get through this, believe me :hugs: The day is really hard but once it passes some relief will come. Thinking of you and precious Maya..XOOXOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs: :hugs::hugs: Thinking of you..


----------



## DueSeptember

Andypanda6570 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know this is just Sooo painful to go through :cry::cry: I am here if you need to talk or for anything. You will get through this, believe me :hugs: The day is really hard but once it passes some relief will come. Thinking of you and precious Maya..XOOXOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

*I havent been to the grave since I said Goodbye I am going Monday and I dont know how I am going to take it I am going to let a balloon go for her  its gonna be so HARD I am crying again like it happen all over *


----------



## DueSeptember

Pinkorblue11 said:


> :hugs: :hugs::hugs: Thinking of you..

*
Thank you!!! *


----------



## kiki04

It was one year for me yesterday. We had a birthday party! My kids sent balloons up to their sister, we brought flowers to her and then went home and had cupcakes. It was a great way to remember her.... I hope you find the peace you deserve once this huge milestone has passed :hugs:


----------



## littleANDlost

it's always so hard and feels so raw and fresh on anniversary days. :hugs::hugs:
I hope visiting her today helps you feel a little closer to her xx


----------



## DueSeptember

kiki04 said:


> It was one year for me yesterday. We had a birthday party! My kids sent balloons up to their sister, we brought flowers to her and then went home and had cupcakes. It was a great way to remember her.... I hope you find the peace you deserve once this huge milestone has passed :hugs:

*Awwwww so sweet!!!! I dont have any kids to celebrate with maybe one day....I now know why my Mom was so over protective because when my Brother passed away it wasnt the same but she did all she could for me and my sister...she carried a picture of my brother everywhere she went...I do the same with Maya*


----------



## DueSeptember

littleANDlost said:


> it's always so hard and feels so raw and fresh on anniversary days. :hugs::hugs:
> I hope visiting her today helps you feel a little closer to her xx

*Thank you...I am going to visit her June 4th *


----------



## jennijunni

We have our 1 year anniversary coming up. Can you believe it has been a year? It does not seem like that long ago, but in some ways it seems like an eternity ago. I will be thinking of you on June 4th. Lots of hugs and prayers!!


----------



## DueSeptember

jennijunni said:


> We have our 1 year anniversary coming up. Can you believe it has been a year? It does not seem like that long ago, but in some ways it seems like an eternity ago. I will be thinking of you on June 4th. Lots of hugs and prayers!!

*Awww  I know it does feel like an eternity ago...But I remember it all like it happen yesterday  *


----------



## Mellybelle

Many hugs for you hun, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thank you  *


----------



## gnomette

i hope it all goes well tomorrow sending big loves an hugs xx


----------



## DueSeptember

gnomette said:


> i hope it all goes well tomorrow sending big loves an hugs xx

*Thank you *


----------



## Lottelotte

Thinking of you today :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Mellybelle

:hugs: thinking of you and your beautiful angel Maya today. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sending love and peaceful thoughts your way today.. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## DueSeptember

*We went to visit her Yesterday it was so Peaceful and Lovely I am glad we went because I was thinking twice about it....we felt a lot better when we did go to see her  Thanks Ladies for all the LOVE*


----------



## Mellybelle

I'm glad you went and it was lovely. Much love being sent your way. :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

Mellybelle said:


> I'm glad you went and it was lovely. Much love being sent your way. :hugs:

*Thank you  *


----------



## tummymummy

Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thank you *


----------

